# Bar call



## AZ Jim (Jan 7, 2015)

Guy goes into a bar with a giraffe.  The sit and drink until the giraffe falls off the bar stool onto the floor.  The guy starts to leave but the bartender yells at him "hey you can't leave that lyin there!"  The guy shouts back "That's no lion stupid, it's a freakin giraffe!!"


----------

